# What do you carry while competing



## zwbonner (Nov 18, 2005)

Some carry just quivers with pockets...some with shooting chairs...seen some with converted golf pull carts.

What do you guys carry during a shoot? (Tools, equipment, gear, etc.) 

And does it changed from a local event to an ASA event? 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G930A using Tapatalk


----------



## Dino757 (Jul 2, 2016)

Local event I may just take a hip quiver with a set of allen wrenches. Maybe a emergency kit in the truck. ASA I take a stool with my kit in it. Kit has some pin bushings, some pin nocks, d loop, lighter, serving, different apetures, baterries. ASA I also have an umbrealla.


----------



## Bpstainback (Jan 18, 2019)

Good info- thanks for advice


----------



## Flambowski (Sep 3, 2013)

When it’s bigger longer courses I bring a modified camp stool packed with all the tools needed to fix any minor problems-Allen keys, multi bit small screwdriver, pens, lighter, extra nocks and fletches and a portable bow press(synum). I make sure to bring enough snacks and water, the last thing you want think about is how good that burger at lunch is going to taste when you should be thinking about hitting that dot.
When it comes to local shoot a hip quiver with a small bag of nocks and an energy bar packed is usually all I need, but in both cases my archery toolbox is always left in my car


----------



## Rockinjmkranch (Sep 15, 2017)

Just a normal club shoot, having my wife and our oldest I feel like a pack mule at times since we just bring a hip quiver with pockets. On larger shoots we will bring the seats.


----------



## boolyboo (Jul 8, 2009)

I usually have a fanny pack for snacks such as a nut, raisin and chocolate blend maybe a sandwich, water, binos and an umbrella. If it looks like rain, I find it much better to carry an umbrella to stay dry instead of having a rain coat on, which is a pain when shooting. Others in the group are also glad to take cover under it or borrow it when I'm shooting, plus it helps to keep the score cards dry when they need to come out to be filled in. Then I carry the a knife, an extra string, bow square, pens, glue, extra points and nocks in my quiver. A backpack and stool seems too much for me. Some guys walk around with 20-30 pounds on their back plus I don't know how many times I've been with guys who forget to pick up their backpack after shooting and continue on to the next target.


----------



## archergirl24703 (Dec 27, 2018)

Local shoots I just carry my hip quiver and binoculars. At bigger IBO and ASA shoots I carry my binoculars and a chair with arrow tubes, snacks, a cooling towel, a water bottle, a set of allen wrenches, extra knocks and tips, pens and pencils in it.


----------



## Skean (Feb 6, 2019)

Thanks for tips


----------



## 3D archr (May 17, 2014)

If I go to a local or national event I always have my shooting chair which I have nocks bushings glue, tips , len’s cleaner, umbrella, water bottle, crackers for the belly lol.


----------



## Farfrumugen (Sep 27, 2016)

Water, first aid such as ace bandage and Band-Aids, pocket knife


----------



## Farfrumugen (Sep 27, 2016)

Oh and this may be difficult for some. But yellow lens glasses and sun glasses depending on light conditions


----------



## BoganOutdoors (Aug 4, 2018)

I mainly shoot known indoors. Carry my hip quiver with allens, spare nocks and tips, tip jam (I shoot left helical), arrow lube, pen and scrap paper. Also attach binos and range finder to the belt of the quiver.
I bring extra arrows and my tackle box in the truck in case of emergencies.


----------



## Quickstick_28 (Aug 22, 2016)

Allen wrenches, Leatherman and extra nocks


----------



## c_m_shooter (Aug 15, 2018)

Bow and a few arrows, finger sling and tab. Sometimes I remember to grab binos leaving the house, sometimes not.


----------



## Milo357 (May 4, 2014)




----------



## ThwackerPSU (Oct 26, 2015)

awesome tips thanks guys


----------



## guateshooter (Jun 30, 2014)

Good tips!!


----------



## rattlinman (Dec 30, 2004)

Shrewd shooter chair
Vortex 10x50 binos
Rangefinder (if I'm shooting Known yardage)
hand towel
Allen wrench set
Torx wrench set
2 bags Planters peanuts
Granola bar
water bottle
clean wipes
serving material
d-loop material
pliers
Bic lighter (I don't smoke)
HBC release
HT3 release (backup)
Hamskea wrench and extra clarifier lens
small first aid kit (don't laugh, I've used it twice for others that would have had to leave the field)
Extra nocks (found out real quick that people try to shoot at them in the known class)
bug spray
LP light batteries


AND
1 bow and 6 arrows! LOL


----------



## Hunter Hines (Mar 7, 2019)

At local shoot I just carry quiver with 6 arrows
Binoculars, range finder, scorpion lube, copper steel pad for removing target basing.
Always leathermen 
Back up batteries for everything 
Extra knocks 
Bach up release
And blue lock title with Allen wrench set
At asa events I bring spider chair with snacks and water plus umbrella


----------



## jonfinnell (Nov 26, 2008)

rattlinman said:


> Shrewd shooter chair
> Vortex 10x50 binos
> Rangefinder (if I'm shooting Known yardage)
> hand towel
> ...


Good list 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 06softail (Sep 17, 2016)

Sounds like some need a golf cart just to carry the stuff they bring along. To each his own. But this started out to be practice for hunting . Now it blew up to well you see what happened.


----------



## Gils4x4 (Jul 8, 2005)

I typically bring plenty of Patience.


----------



## huteson2us2 (Jun 22, 2005)

Every time I thought of some thing, it went into my quiver until the quiver pulls my pants down. Anything I might need or someone else might need was in there. It got ridiculous, so now the only thing I have in my quiver is a set of allen wrenches, an arrow puller, and a pen for scoring. Everything else is in a container in my car.


----------



## EricTreb (Sep 3, 2014)

Great lists


----------



## Methodman (Feb 15, 2015)

bug spray, thermocell, bottle opener....


----------



## ThackMan (Jan 10, 2017)

I just carry my bow, quiver, arrows, and range finder.


----------



## Manning11 (Dec 16, 2018)

The bear minimum in a small stool


----------



## rattlinman (Dec 30, 2004)

06softail said:


> Sounds like some need a golf cart just to carry the stuff they bring along. To each his own. But this started out to be practice for hunting . Now it blew up to well you see what happened.


And baseball started on the streets of New York by two kids that got bored and started hitting a ball with a stick. :wink:


----------



## zwbonner (Nov 18, 2005)

I have one of these in my shop!!! think I may have just found a use for it!! especially when my two boys will be with me!
gonna drag it out tonight!




Milo357 said:


> View attachment 6768853


----------



## guateshooter (Jun 30, 2014)

Great tips!!


----------



## DrSabo (Jun 12, 2019)

Good shoes - above ankle, sturdy and waterproof. And gaiters if it was raining. 
Sunscreen and hat - must have for summer. Heating pads/socks for feet during cold weather.
That's my couple of cents


----------



## carlosii (Feb 25, 2007)

I carry everything...except that one item I'll need for sure.


----------



## ShastaRN (Apr 23, 2017)

Quiver, Release, Binoculars, Range Finder, Arrow puller, Chair, Hydration are the mainstays. Other stuff, arrow lube, string wax, target stuff, umbrella, etc usually stay in vehicle.


----------



## TLSpeed (Jun 21, 2019)

Some really good info in here and a few things I hadn't thought of. Subbed, thanks!


----------



## mod-it (Apr 19, 2016)

For the IBO style shoots I attend I carry:
Hip quiver with 6 arrows.
Quiver has: allen wrench, arrow gripper for pulling out stubborn arrows, 3 or 4 extra field points, a couple extra nocks, an extra pencil, the score card, and a small bottle of arrow lube. It also has a tube style arrow lube cylinder clipped to it. 
Binos on my chest.
If it is a rangefinders ok type shoot, then my rangefinders are in the cargo pocket of my pants.
Wrist style release and bow of course.


----------



## lombardi_steven (Jun 29, 2019)

number one item to ensure that you have WATER.


----------



## AABryan (Nov 21, 2018)

I also saw fat-tire bicycles with bow mounts in London, KY!

I use a shooting chair with a quiver mounted on it. I mainly keep food & drinks in it.
I use an Elevation Rectrix pouch that holds my releases, rangefinder, sight-mark sheet, extra nocks, allen wrench, lens cloth, and scope cover.


----------



## Davidmyrto (May 6, 2019)

Hip quiver, Allen’s, water,arrow lube, bow stand, arrow puller, pencil


----------



## marvel (Mar 11, 2019)

Good information in this thread. Thanks. The suggestions will come in handy this weekend when attending my first 3D shoot.


----------



## Kylakebuck (Aug 20, 2019)

As little as possible!


----------



## Verminaters1967 (Aug 20, 2019)

The most important thing to bring is confidence


----------



## rttyop (Aug 26, 2019)

I have a folding seat with a pouch keep my range finder binoculars a few odds and ends and a water bottle some guys incororpate quivers onto the legs


----------



## ktolbert (Sep 3, 2019)

This was helpful!


----------



## mickeyekrub (Sep 9, 2019)

Snacks, all the arrows I can carry and lots of water. Hip quiver


----------



## Southstar (Feb 8, 2018)

- Bow/arrows
- Water
- Bono’s ( chest harness )
- Quiver with target card and pen on retractable cable
- Arrow puller


----------



## 5BtoSB (Sep 26, 2019)

Some good info in here, thanks!


----------



## ruzo (Oct 22, 2016)

hip quiver, and binos. thats it


----------



## Tipe (May 19, 2018)

For tools I have allen wrench, loop changing stuff and pliers. Some loop material and locktite glue. Lens cleaning equipment and hand pump for peep if it's raining.
That's about all tools I need. I have plenty of arrows and 'cause of that nocks etc I wont change before spinning arrow and se if pin is correct still after hit. 
I prefer sports drink for hydrate. Some food, bananas, quick recorvery drink etc. light. Don't like to eat during course too much or too heavy.
Thermacell and gas/patches for that. Flashlight, magnifier glass for checking arrows but binos will do that too. Smaller is easier to use.
Umbrella. I use hip quiver and have 2 releases, sometimes 3, pencils for marking scores or arrows etc.

That's about it, not too much to carry.
I have McKenzie Hunter chair pack where I carry everything and have stool if needed.
Our courses, we usually don't have that much waiting. Only in few competitions.


----------



## bikerpbl (Nov 3, 2013)

great info


----------



## MSGLITT (Oct 23, 2017)

just a hip quiver and some allen wrenches extra nocks and field points.


----------



## Verminaters1967 (Aug 20, 2019)

ruzo said:


> hip quiver, and binos. thats it


I would add bow 2 that list just saying


----------

